# Got Lucky



## wicandthing (Jul 11, 2005)

Well, I got lucky. De-winterized the camper earlier in the week, hooked up the water and thought I filled up the hot water heater.

Walked out there yesterday evening, and I thought I could hear water boiling..... come to find out, I had just blown out the water lines instead of using the pink stuff so I had never bypassed the hwh. When I de-winterized, I bypassed it.

You wouldn't believe the noise that hwh was making.....

I filled it up and it seems to be OK. I am going to keep an eye on it this weekend, however, while we are out.

Just a bit of advice.... double check the bypass valve and make sure its in the correct position









Wic


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

I usually crack open the high pressure blow off valve on the HWH. When water comes out, its full. Good advice.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

battalionchief3 said:


> I usually crack open the high pressure blow off valve on the HWH. When water comes out, its full. Good advice.


Good info !


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Sayonara said:


> I usually crack open the high pressure blow off valve on the HWH. When water comes out, its full. Good advice.


Good info !
[/quote]

X3


----------



## Tim P (Jul 29, 2007)

Say that you do burn up the electric heating element in the HWH. Is it easily replaceable?


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Tim P said:


> Say that you do burn up the electric heating element in the HWH. Is it easily replaceable?


Yes and no. The element itself is easy to replace but the location of the water heater and the gorilla that installed it so that it may never leak (or be removed) can have an impact on your ability to replace it.


----------

